# Spray Weld glue and primer



## DaJaFa (Jan 3, 2012)

We got a whole case of this stuff from a demonstration…it is Spray Weld, glue and primer together is a spray can. Has anyone used this? No one here is willing to risk it. It says it works better and sets quicker than the regular glue and primer in cans. But it is together, in an aerosol can. The science behind how/why it works is not of my concern…I would just like to know if anyone has replaced their old-fashioned glue and primer with this new stuff…


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Post an intro, then we'll talk about glue


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard if you sniff that stuff it will make you Waco


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's dangerous enough that this product is airborn just by its fumes....


Now they are making something that's a spray? 


That's not going to work well because most times (in service) it's hard enough to get a dobber around the pipe, let alone a spray that'll lead to overuse, missing areas and causing leaks.


I vote no... bad for the environment, bad for not being good for all applications when you need it.



What do you do on a ground rough when the piping is an inch from the dirt...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I was at the supply house when the manufacturers rep was trying to get some interest in that junk. I told him that I was in service and that there was no way I was going to use it because I'd wind up with overspray on everything, including my eye.

Who thinks up that crap? What's next, cheeze in a can?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who thinks up that crap? What's next, cheeze in a can?


They have cheese in a can, amatter afact 

The spray on glue: I woudnt use that shiot, nice way to get the glue in your eyes and have enough leaks to keep you busey for a life time. And not to mention the over spray.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What happens when you're spraying outdoors on a windy day?....

no thank you...:no:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll give ya .50 cents a can so I can use them for flame throwers this summer.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Who makes this stuff, Nepalm? Don't glue near the guy doing the soldiering..

That's why I just dump the primer in to the can of glue..

What's next peanut butter and jelly in the same jar?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

CTs2p2 said:


> Who makes this stuff, Nepalm? Don't glue near the guy doing the soldiering..
> 
> That's why I just dump the primer in to the can of glue..
> 
> What's next peanut butter and jelly in the same jar?


or chocolate in your peanut butter?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha officer Reeces..


----------



## DaJaFa (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait…do you seriously pour your primer into your glue can? Or was that sarcasm?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

DaJaFa said:


> Wait…do you seriously pour your primer into your glue can? Or was that sarcasm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Why not? 
I also make my own transition glue ABS to PVC. Just dump PVC cement into the can of ABS glue. :001_huh:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can you really get cheese in a can, peanut butter and jelly in the same jar, chocolate with peanut butter? :yes:

Do I really pour primer in my glue? :no:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

DaJaFa said:


> Wait…do you seriously pour your primer into your glue can? Or was that sarcasm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



I put a little purple primer in my pvc glue. It gives that nice tint inspectors like to see on joints. I then use clear primer to actually clean my pipe & fittings. That way no ugly purple runs or drips.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I put a little purple primer in my pvc glue. It gives that nice tint inspectors like to see on joints. I then use clear primer to actually clean my pipe & fittings. That way no ugly purple runs or drips.


Wouldnt that "weaken" the glues chemical structure?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DaJaFa (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, it cannot be good or it would be prepackaged like that. So I finally tried the spray stuff on a Stingray drinking fountain. In a rather expensive country club. We had no other glue on hand so my boss told me to grab that. It comes out rather thick, not like hair spray, but not in a stream like the full open on a spray bottle. Almost like foam. Even sprayed upside down. The back of the drain we could not get to, but the can said to put a little extra on the fitting, and turn it a little more when you put it together. We did what it said, and the only difference noticeable immediately was that the color seemed almost blue...almost. I personally like it, but I would only use it in drains at this point…and very rarely…I put some pipe and fittings together before leaving the shop. I will see on Monday how everything checks out…may even put some pressure on it and see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Wouldnt that "weaken" the glues chemical structure?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



I don't think so & haven't had any issues up to this point. Besides, there's always residual primer left on your pipe & fittings anyway after you clean them. Otherwise there wouldn't be that pretty purple color. I don't put a ton in anyway, just enough to tint the glue & satisfy inspectors who love their lavender.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Send it to me dude...
I'll test it... :blink:


----------

